# Permission to Use Manufacturer Model Images



## tgearing (Jun 9, 2014)

My eCommerce site is underway. 

I would like to know if I need to get permission to post the Manufacturer Images of the T-Shirts I will be selling? If I'm selling their shirts am I allowed to use their images? Or are those copyrighted and off limits to me?

In other words, if I will be selling Bella 6005 T-Shirts, can I use the Images Bella has on their website of the Models wearing that T-Shirt? Or do I need to buy samples of every color Tee and take my own pictures, which will be time consuming and costly!

Thanks!


----------



## biglar (Dec 27, 2010)

I really am not sure about Bella. However, I would just contact Bella and ask them. A lot of companies and distributors have made available to those buying there shirts to be able to link to a site that allows your customers to see their shirts but your customers never know that they are not on your website. Hope that makes since. These companies want you to promote their apparel to your customers.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

If you use their shirt and put your image on, you can put it on your website.you are okay. You can photo your shirt on YOUR model and be okay. But you need permission to use their image and possibly the models permission. To post without the proper permission is probably inviting some unwanted attention


----------



## ssmedia7 (Sep 26, 2013)

There is no problem using their images. I buy shirts from SSActivewear and they have directly informed is that we "should use" the images from the manufactures. This is a non-issue. They want you to sell their products. Check Amazon and you will see many of the stock images for Gildan and Bella on their site. Truly it's a non-issue.


----------



## tgearing (Jun 9, 2014)

Thank you, I was thinking they would want me to use them, but I just wanted to make sure!


----------

